# GMM RipShifter - Ready for install



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey All!

Well I've been sitting on my GMM RipShifter for too long now and finally have some time to install it. Does anyone have a link to any detailed instructions?

-------------------------------------------

I took out the 2 nuts under the center console and also the single screw under the ash tray. Any clue as to where the other screws/bolts are hiding and how to get to them would be greatly appreciated. 



:confused


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I know there is a link. Just look at the different threads about the shifter and you should find it.


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

if you check the drivetrain portion of the OTHER forum like ive been telling you you will find all the info you need:rofl:


----------

